# Lone Star Dog Show in Dallas 12/8-12/11/11



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Any forum members showing at and/or attending the Dallas show on December 8-11?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Dallas is farther than my typical travel distance right now, but once Flip starts looking for OTCH points I'm sure well start making that trip!


----------



## luvgld7 (Jan 23, 2008)

Yup - will be there Saturday for sure. Not showing, just admiring.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Bumping Up? 

Will anyone (in addition to luvgld7) be there on Saturday? The Goldens are in the ring late morning according to the schedule!


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Did you get to go? Was it good? Wish I could have made it but out of town (still cleaning from family at Thanksgiving). 

What did you think?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I had a great time. There are always tons of goldens. We didn't even stay thru all of them and were there for 2 1/2 - 3 hours. There's another show in July. And there is a specialty in Ft Worth ( I believe..... never been to that one) in March.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Wish I was there! Had some great special CH dogs I wanted to see.


----------



## luvgld7 (Jan 23, 2008)

Betty,

Our club hosts the Specialty in March in Ft. Worth. There will be 3 days of shows, the Speciality is always on a Friday. We also hold health clinics that weekend for CERF and heart. The day of the Speciality we have a pretty nice silent auction and raffle held ringside. Will post more info later as we get closer to the date.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh please do. I'd love to come and watch!!!


----------

